# Nissan : 200SX SE NISSAN 200SX ELECTRIC VEHICLE CONVERSION



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Mar-05-2009 18:30:00 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $7,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

